
Fears over trial of '1984' surveillance system that anticipates antisocial acts - gravelc
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/08/queensland-council-trials-iomniscient-surveillance-to-anticipate-antisocial-acts
======
gravelc
Wondering if this is snake oil sold to a small unsuspecting regional city in
Queensland, or the pattern- and behavior-recognition colossus the laughably-
named iOmniscient company makes it out to be.

[http://www.iomniscient.com/index.php?option=com_content&view...](http://www.iomniscient.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=160&Itemid=73)

